
Show HN: Peer to Peer file transfer in your browser - brandonjlutz
http://filesender.io
======
anonbanker
Does not work (sending or receiving) in firefox, which is a damn shame. Works
rather well in Chromium, as expected.

~~~
brandonjlutz
What version are you using? We'll look into it and get it fixed asap.

~~~
kwhitefoot
Same here, doesn't work on FF 30, on Ubuntu. Two machines behind the same NAT
router. They connect but the files never get transferred.

~~~
brandonjlutz
Firefox issues have been fixed, give it another try!

~~~
anonbanker
very strange. it works fine on Firefox Android (Fennec), but refuses to work
on desktop Firefox _or_ Chromium in Arch Linux. I can get to the "Enter Your
Name" box, but it never goes past.

Before, chromium worked. now neither browser does in Arch Linux.

------
hexadec0079
Does not work on Chrome, not sure if proxy related to work or not.

Chrome version 41.0.2272.89 m

~~~
brandonjlutz
Yea, we did see issues with a small number of users behind a symmetric nat,
which is usually found at work. We're looking into ways around this and we're
open to suggestions :)

However, you may still be able to send files back and forth if both users are
inside the firewall.

~~~
hexadec0079
I tried that, but I cannot even enter my username. After entry, it won't
permit me to click on the 'Continue' button. It does not seem to be active.

------
fiatjaf
WebRTC?

~~~
brandonjlutz
Yep.

